# ISPC3 und subdomains



## finke77 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Konzept von Subdomains noch nicht ganz verstanden, bzw. ich bekomme es nicht ans laufen.
Für eine Domain (nennen wir sie mal www.domain.de) habe ich die Site im folgenden Verzeichnis: /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/
In der .htaccess in diesem Verzeichnis habe ich ein rewrite für Drupal für Clean URLs.
Daher möchte ich eine Subdomain stats.domain.de anlegen, die auf das Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/stats/ geht.

Ich würde gerne auch noch weitere Subdomains anlegen, die z.B. in den Verzeichnissen 
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/sub1/
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/sub2/
liegen und über die (Sub-)Domains http://sub1.domain.de/ und http://sub2.domain.de/ angesprochen werden sollen.

Wie kann ich in ISPConfig 3 diese 3 Subdomains (stats, sub1 und sub2) richtig anlegen und pflegen?

Vielen Dank,

Christian


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2009)

Ist ganz einfach, Du legts die Subdomains an und gibst im rewrite teil an Dass sie auf /sub1/, /sub2/ etc umgeleitet werden soll. Dann musst Du natürlich ncoh die Unterverzeichnise anlegen.


----------



## finke77 (16. Juni 2009)

*Funktioniert nicht ...*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ein Verzeichnis test angelegt:
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/test/

Anschließend habe ich alle Einstellungen probiert:


(1.)
Mit Redirect Typ: no redirect | Redirect Pfad: /test/
=> ich werde immer zu der Hauptdomain nach 
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/ umgeleitet

(2.)
Mit Redirect Typ: no flag | Redirect Pfad: /test/
500 Internal Server Error
[Tue Jun 16 19:33:21 2009] [error] [client 217.229.xxx.xxx] Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limitif necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.

(3.)
Mit Redirect Typ: R | Redirect Pfad: /test/
http://test.domain.de/test/test/tes...test/test/test/test/test/test/test/test/test/
Fehlermeldung: Umleitungsschleife
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.

(4.)
Mit Redirect Typ: L | Redirect Pfad: /test/
500 Internal Server Error
[Tue Jun 16 19:33:21 2009] [error] [client 217.229.xxx.xxx] Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limitif necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.

(5.)
Mit Redirect Typ: R,L | Redirect Pfad: /test/
http://test.domain.de/test/test/tes...test/test/test/test/test/test/test/test/test/
Fehlermeldung: Umleitungsschleife
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.

Woran kann das liegen? Was mache ich verkehrt?

Vielen Dank,

Christian


----------



## finke77 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo, vielleicht noch als Ergänzug.

Diese .vhost Datei wurde erzeugt (Domainname ist in domain.de geändert ):


```
<Directory /var/www/domain.de>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.de/web
  
    ServerName domain.de
    ServerAlias www.domain.de test.domain.de stats.domain.de
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
        
    <Directory /var/www/domain.de/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride Indexes AuthConfig Limit FileInfo
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # mod_php enabled
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        php_admin_value sendmail_path "/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i -fwebmaster@domain.de"  
    php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/www/clients/client2/web3/tmp
    php_admin_value session.save_path /var/www/clients/client2/web3/tmp
    #php_admin_value open_basedir /var/www/clients/client2/web3:/usr/share/php5
    
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^test.domain.de [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /test/$1  [R]

<Directory /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web>
Options +Includes +FollowSymlinks -Indexes
AllowOverride All
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
Deny from all
</Files>
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## finke77 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ein Gedanke ist mir noch gekommen:
Kann es mit der Websiteeinstellung in ISPC3 zusammenhängen?

Ich habe dort Autodomain: "www" ausgewählt.

Müsste man dort vielleicht Autodomain: "keine" einstellen und manuell eine Subdomain für www anlegen?

Wenn dem so sein sollte, wie sollte man sein Subdomains organisieren? Unterverzeichnisse in /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/ ? z.B.
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/www/
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/sub1/
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/sub2/
/var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/stats/

Oder sollte man das Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/client2/web3/web/ für die www Subdomain behalten und die anderen Subdomain-Verzeichnisse in /var/www/clients/client2/web3/ anlegen?

Viele Dank,

Christian


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sowas haben will legt man eigentlich einfach neue Websites an. Wenn Du das aus ressourcen-Gründen nicht machen möchtest sondern lieber rewriting nutzen, dann musst Du für jede Subdomain einfach ein Verzeichnis anlegen und sie dann darin umleiten.


----------



## finke77 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

OK, das war vielleicht ein Verständnisproblem bei mir.
Ich habe gedacht, dass ich mit Subdomains eine Subdomain anlegen kann. Dass ich das mit neue Website machen muss hatte ich nicht verstanden.
Wharscheinlich war dann auch ein existierendes Rewrite, welches in den Optionen für Drupal eingetragen habe das das Problem (es ist Directory basiert und liegt als .htaccess Datei im web Verzeichnis).

Ich probiere das heute Abend mal aus...

Vielen Dank,

Christian


----------

